# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > Improvements - Possible flaw in "show image" option

## curiouscat408

Thanks to the discussion in the thread at https://www.excelforum.com/suggestio...ot-others.html , I now set the Show Images option.

But when an image file (PNG; also JPG?) cannot be displayed, there is no hint of that attachment.

(I don't believe I overlooked it.  But that is always a possibility.)

In contrast, for non-image files, we see the attachment link, just as we would when "Show Image" is not selected.  (Of course.)

FYI, when I tripped over this, it was because of a stale cache, presumably.  That is, after I cleared the cache (per the suggestion in the aforementioned thread; thanks again), the image of the PNG file was revealed.

Let me be clear:  the issue here is _not_ why the image was not displayed in the first place, _nor_ how to show images in general.  That is well understood now, thanks to previous guidance.  (Thanks, again.)

The issue is that when the image cannot be displayed for any reason(?) -- at least due to a stale cache -- we have no hint that we are "missing" an attachment.

(At least, none that I saw.)

I think the link should be shown, at the very least.

Frankly, I do not know enough about HTML implementation to know if that is even possible; that is, if the application (this forum's applet) even knows that the display of the image failed.

I suspect that it is not.

So, perhaps it would be prudent to __always__ show the attachment link, even when the image is displayed.  Then, we would see the attachment link _de facto_, if the display of the image fails.

(An added benefit:  that would provide some separation between displayed images.  Right now, the only separation is a thin line, which can be easily overlooked.  So images tend to "run together" in appearance.)

Food for thought.  Bon appetit.  :Smilie:

----------


## 6StringJazzer

The behavior you are talking about (sorry that nobody has replied yet) is either not possible, or in the purview of the web developers for the site. The web developers do not visit the site or read these posts. We generally notify them when there is a bug, and we have had inconsistency in responses, presumably because there are not developers working full-time dedicated to this web site.

I have not seen a case where an attached image was not visible and there was no icon or link, and then clearing cache fixed it. My gut feeling is that if this is fixed by a cache refresh, the cached version simply doesn't have the image and there is nothing that can be done on the server side to fix that. That is just an educated guess; I do not do development for this site and have no interface to the developers.

----------

